# Tern or normal red??



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I bought this fish two days ago. He was swiming very unhappy between other normal reds. I bought him becouse he had a brighter colour and had a more yellow belly then the other reds...

So is it a normal (stressed) red or a ternetzi or something else. Please exprts tell me...
View attachment 60585


View attachment 60586


View attachment 60587


View attachment 60588


View attachment 60589


View attachment 60590


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

p piraya?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> p piraya
> [snapback]1017612[/snapback]​


LOL not even.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Could be stress but looks very much like a Tern.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

need a better pic a flank shot please


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Need an update on your pics


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

I see my pics are gone.
I'll try to post some new ones in a few minutes...


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

new pics
View attachment 60629


View attachment 60630


View attachment 60631


View attachment 60632


View attachment 60633


View attachment 60634


*_edit_*
I changed the positioning of the images, so the page doesn't stretch horizontally.
Hope you don't mind.
- Judazzz


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

that looks like what would be called a tern :nod:


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

id go with red....ive got a super red that is doing what ur fish is....mine looks just your pictures but is still a red


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a regular Red - a pale one at that...

Wheter it's a "Ternetzi" or not is only partly determined by color: if I recall correctly, the term Ternetzi is a geographically coined term, applied to fish from the Rio Parana and Rio Paraguay areas (Paraguay, Argentina, southern Brasil) - the difference in coloration is basically 'just' a result of living in that area as opposed to living in the Amazon-region...


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Red belley piranha.... Thats a nice size chimple on that bad boy. I've never seen one so big on a pygo before.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats a beautifull Red Belly you have there....


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

nice fish







and a nice huge callous on his chin :rasp:


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i have 2 REDS that look exactly like that, except for that nasty chin pimple.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i think it,s a red


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

chop that thing of his face for him :nod:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think that it's a red belly piranha


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

looks like one of Nathans ternetzis.


----------

